# Funny Response to Craigslist Ad



## mprocopi (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm currently listing one of my timeshares on Craigslist and I actually received this as a response to my ad.




> unfortunately, as you are already painfully aware, your time share is worthless (just ask marriott if they will buy it back from you).  i can usually help.  i would take ownership of your timeshare and you would be free and clear of ever having to pay another maintenance fee.
> 
> my service costs $1500.  it's rather simple, you pay me $1500 and we transfer ownership of your week to me.  that's it.  no fine print, no extra fees.  i will cover the closing costs.  you pay me $1500 and you are free and clear of your week.
> 
> ...



Thought you all would appreciate the laugh!


----------



## KathyPet (Feb 21, 2009)

Actually there are companies out there (not just individuals) who are doing this sort of thing.  THey charge the seller a flat fee to deed the timeshare over to them.  I gather they then must attempt to sell it after the deed transfer occurs


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 21, 2009)

Plus they have already made $1500 from you anyway, plus whatever they can give away your week for.  This is exactly the PCC model.

Motto is, never pay an upfront fee, in this case, especially to just TAKE your timeshare.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 21, 2009)

Actually, this is a good way to get rid of all those Marriott "mud season" weeks in Vail, Colorado since they have virtually no resale value.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 21, 2009)

I suppose it could be a "good way" to get rid of worthless weeks -- only if there are no other cheaper ways --- AND you indeed transfer ownership.

Paying $1500 -- and still being "stuck" with the week is what might just happen....



TheTimeTraveler said:


> Actually, this is a good way to get rid of all those Marriott "mud season" weeks in Vail, Colorado since they have virtually no resale value.


----------



## Darlene (Feb 21, 2009)

You would be much better off to donate your week to a charity and take it as a deduction on your taxes than to pay someone to take it.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 22, 2009)

> mprocopi
> TUG Member
> 
> BBS Reg. Date: Sep 14, 08
> ...


With either of the weeks you own, you should have no problem selling them for a significant amount of money. (In the thousands $$ )  Therefore the idea of you needing to pay someone to take the weeks off your hands is just silly. 

BUT there are many people who own weeks which are basically worthless. For someone like that, paying someone to take their week could, in a twisted way, make sense. Personally for those people, Tuggers recommend that the list the TS for $1 on several different websites and if still no offers, offer to pay the closing for the buyer.


----------



## ldanna (Feb 23, 2009)

I know the market changed but this is really a laugh. Write back saying you can't pay him for this week. But tell him you have another week to sell at Lake Vesuvius(resort code ROFR), fixed week 63-B (Off White season), MF 900/month, parking lot/interstate/volcano view. It also come with 1,000,000 miles to be used with Pan Am.

BTW, when he reads your email, he might thing you're talking about Hawaii.

Who answered your add? Good name to start a list of names we should not trust, or at least be aware of.


----------



## Old Hickory (Feb 23, 2009)

*BUT there are many people who own weeks which are basically worthless.*

Can you give some examples of what you mean by this?  Thanks.


----------



## pfaff (Feb 23, 2009)

Respond like this:

Dear Sir,

I will gladly pay you for my timeshare. I am in desperate need to get rid of it. Please email me you home address so that I can send out transfer paperwork all filled out. I will need your social security number and birth date to transfer the title in your name as required by the resort. In addition I will need your checking account number to wire the money directly. I am currently in Nigeria so we can only communicate by email. 

Best regards. 

:rofl:

Maybe he'll get the hint not to bother you again with this reply since it is so bogus.


----------



## thomtaylor (Feb 23, 2009)

*that's a riot!*



pfaff said:


> Respond like this:
> 
> Maybe he'll get the hint not to bother you again...



Although the inquiries probably won't end until the listing does.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 23, 2009)

Old Hickory said:


> *BUT there are many people who own weeks which are basically worthless.*
> 
> Can you give some examples of what you mean by this?  Thanks.


Right now there are at least 100 TS weeks for sale on Ebay which are listed at a "buy it now" price of < $2. There are also  60 ads right here on the TUG marketplace  were the asking price is <$1. IMHO, these weeks fit the bill for _"weeks which are basically worthless." _


----------



## mprocopi (Feb 24, 2009)

I got a good laugh out of that email.   A few years ago I fell for a Post Card Company call TimesharesByOwner.com  Getting taken for the $800 was what prompted me to start browsing this forum, and never again will that happen.  

So Unforetunately I understand how somebody could fall for a trick like this, but I'm hardly in a desperate position.  My only beef with the Cypress Harbour unit is that I bought it from family, it doesn't split/lockoff and I'd prefer that option in a home resort.

I'd think even the worst mud week in Marriott could pull something with the II flexchange and Marriott priority.  Then again if it can't be sold there's likely a reason.


----------



## mprocopi (Feb 24, 2009)

ldanna said:


> Good name to start a list of names we should not trust, or at least be aware of.



I removed his email address orginally to protect the innocent



> but the fact is, the timeshare business is ugly.



grayson turner
graysonturner@earthlink.net


----------



## ldanna (Feb 24, 2009)

mprocopi said:


> I'd think even the worst mud week in Marriott could pull something with the II flexchange and Marriott priority.  Then again if it can't be sold there's likely a reason.



Correct if I am wrong, but there are basically 2 weeks in Cypress Harbour: Gold (named Sports Season) and Platinum (named Special and Summer Seasons).

You can't get any better than this inside Marriott System, and specially outside it with II.

If you have an onwership that is a low season in the middle of nowhere, makes sense just leave it to someone else and don't ask anything for it (or something like 1 dollar). Even good resorts like Sheraton Vistana have serious problem for resale like special assessments (twice the price of MF in a year plus the the original MF)


PS: Hope my quote goes fine in the blue box.


----------

